# What do you guys do with old hardware?



## Blackops_2

Just occurred to me. I'm about about to build a 5800x system and am wanting to downsize to a small form factor. Looking at the Lian Li 011 Mini, which requires a SF PSU.

I started thinking about it, I've got 7970s, 780s, my 3770K system, a Define S2, and two full size PSUs that really wont be used. Which reminds me I also have a 955 Phenom and Q9450 lying around. Do you guys find your old hardware just lying about taking up space or do y'all like make a point to list it ASAP when you're done with it? Do you keep it for sentimental value?


----------



## aDyerSituation

Some stuff is kept for sentimental value, especially if it's not worth much by time I need to sell it. 
After an upgrade for me I look to my friends/coworkers to see if they need anything, and give it/sell it to them. If not I list it. One time I had almost enough parts to build my mom a computer so I did that.


----------



## geriatricpollywog

I send to Buildzoid.


----------



## Offler

Since I use system for about 5-10 years, I keep it.

By the end of the cycle I use old components for replacements or upgrades. Sometimes I borrow them or give away when emergency arises.


----------



## Blameless

Hand-me-downs, mostly. If something I don't need retains enough value, sometimes I'll sell it. Otherwise, I give it to friends or family.

There are a few notable items that I keep around for dealing with other legacy components or ones that have nostalgic/historical value. For example, I kept most of my last Super Socket 7 system, a Voodoo 4, some sound cards that supported rare standards or had good MIDI synthesizers, etc. I also kept a pair of Winbond UTT DIMMs that I binned myself from eighteen sticks of refurbished TwinMOS...just in case I decide to build another S754 or S939 setup.


----------



## cabigepatch

Generally if it helps to offset the build cost it likely gets listed. If not making a build from the ground up I usually reuse, fans, drives, monitors, peripherals, etc. And I keep an old pc or two laying around to play with and in the event the main one blows up. 🤖


----------



## DuRoc

I try to pass it on to family/friends. I don't really like the hassle of listing things for sale and then worrying about it working for whoever purchased it. I also usually have extra computers around the house.


----------



## airisom2

Sell it, give to family, throw in closet. Usually one of those three. 

If I have experienced an unfathomable amount of anguish owning a particular product, I may perform a ritual that usually requires the help of a firearm, beer and deathcore.


----------



## Fluxmaven

I like keeping at least one good PSU and GPU as spares just for troubleshooting in case issues come up with any of my builds. Outside of that, I'll give stuff to friends/family or sell.


----------



## GraphicsWhore

Sell everything I can.

I'm about to dismantle my old custom loop which has a EVGA XC Gaming 2080Ti on EK block and backplate and a delidded 7700k - both huge silicon lottery winners - a Maximus IX Code mobo, 32GB Trident Z RGB 4000 and 4-year-old Corsair RM750i PSU with Bitfenix custom extension cables. Everything with original boxes so hoping to dump those on ebay.


----------



## 331149

I always keep a backup just in case. The rest I sell if anyone is willing to buy


----------



## KCDC

Currently usiong old bits to build my nephews first pc with him. If it's worth it, I'll ask friends if they want it. If not that, I'll donate the stuff or recycle it.


----------



## mouacyk

Eat it.


----------



## Section31

I usually give away to friends or I sell them. Sometimes i just give the items away to anyone on the internet at last resort (form of entertainment lol). Fastest way to get rid of junk. I throw non-electronic garbage including old luxury goods items i no longer want or worn out into them too as freebies.


----------



## xzamples

Sell it on the second hand market, let others put it to good use


----------



## clonxy

I usually try to sell it. It usually sells. If it doesn't, I keep it or bring it to the recycling center at staples.


----------



## o1dschoo1

Overclock the snot outta it tbh. Have a ton of fun with it and if it gives out it gives out oh well. Depends on what it is. If its super sentimental i keep it in the original box and its in my collection.


----------



## Section31

xzamples said:


> Sell it on the second hand market, let others put it to good use


Yup. I use it also as nice way to help the community by selling under market (sometime way under knowing it will be flipped) and at sometime its an nice kind troll - genuine item, etc but really the likelihood of one of getting it is still quite slim.


----------



## jaz

I have everything from my 1st build around 20 years ago. 5 motherboards filled with components.There's a pathway to my pc in a good size room, (among some other clutter.)


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Sell it almost immediately. However! My upgrade process is slow. This is in the context of a single user / personal use. I usually try to flip it on the local classifieds like Kijiji.

I base my purchases on the recovery rate of my past electronics. I don't think I have any carry over beyond some old HDDs and cables and I still have an old Xigmatek heatsink. Everything from fans, to cases, GPUs, and motherboards... I try and sell.

Recovery rate depends on when I sell it and who I sell it too. I dropped my X79 (workstation) platform to an IT consultant at the beginning of the pandemic and it was a good sale. I've managed to find a owner with the exact same GTX 780 and XSPC water block in 2018. The buyer wanted to SLI and it was a perfect match.

If I net 50% recovery on 4-5+ year old hardware, I am happy.


----------



## Wishmaker

Annoy the wife as I don't throw them away


----------



## andydviking

Just wanna add that Staples has a great tech recycling program. They take almost all old tech stuff. Nice to know/think it isn't going in a landfill somewhere.

Personally I save it for the most part. Especially old cables and so forth. Comes in so handy for me or friends.


----------



## amstech

My old clunker GTX 1080 is worth $500 again.
Heck my HTPC build's GTX 970 is worth a few hundred bucks, but for old cards I sell them, albeit I wish I had kept them all since the Voodoo days.


----------



## Section31

amstech said:


> My old clunker GTX 1080 is worth $500 again.
> Heck my HTPC build's GTX 970 is worth a few hundred bucks, but for old cards I sell them, albeit I wish I had kept them all since the Voodoo days.


Only in america and parts of canada do people actually have the room to store/collect these things. At some point, you realize your house has too much junk and some of it needs to be thrown out. I've looked into the storage and thrown out what i could. Try to limit the amount of vintage stuff, only keep the family valuables and super useful (kids toys, photos, sentimental stuff).


----------



## KingEngineRevUp

Sell it or add it to an HTPC.


----------



## warpuck

I have been aiming to put the the old radiator from the 9590 under the back seat of the old envoy for about two years. IT could to help when some of that Canadian air that comes south from Yellowknife in the winter. As for the 9590? It makes a good paper weight. But the case still has a R 5 1600 in it.


----------



## Shenhua

Keep what you need for troubleshooting, like GPU and PSU that arent worth much, or even RAM.
Reuse what you can like drives, fans, case, PSU etc.
Sell whatever you upgrade and squeeze enough money out of it.
If you buy a 3070 and you have a 980ti or a 1080, that´s 200-400 bucks.
Give away to friends and family or use old parts to build them office PC, or PC vintage games or low requierements games like CS GO.


----------



## gtz

I list immediately.

Only way I can fund my upgrades without the wifey getting mad at me for spending money.


----------



## 8800GT

I keep what I think I may use, or has sentimental value. My girlfriend lets me keep 1 bin of computer parts in the garage. If I put more in, I have to clear some out.

Tbh, it keeps me in check and stops me from becoming a hoarder 😂


----------



## Raul-7

My builds are usually too old to keep or donate by the time I begin to upgrade; hence recycle.


----------



## MishelLngelo

Just yesterday I gave my old FX 6350 based PC to a family with 4 young kids. It was just sitting there since first Ryzen. Blown Rx 360 so had to get second hand GT 960, Also had an early 120gb SSD in it. All those smiles are more than worth it.


----------



## pixell79

I have this practice for over two decades that whenever I'm upgrading my PC I recycle my old components for my son's computer. Some 10 years ago nephew started gaming so those components were ending in his machine. This happened with every upgrade ever since, I buy new rig / components, son gets my old one and he gives his old one to the little cousin. Last few years, mostly because I work a lot and barely have time to game, I moved myself to the bottom of the food chain, upgraded my son's PC, gave the nephew his old components and just got the old stuff for me.

CPU History was: R5 3600 - R5 1600 - i7-6700K - i5-3570K - i5-2500K - C2Q Q9550 - A64 X2 3800+ - Athlon XP 2500
GPUs: RTX 2070 - Vega56 - GTX 1060 - R9 290 - HD 7950 - HD 5850 - HD 4850 - 8800GT - X800GT


----------



## Ormy

I try to keep a complete spare PC or at least enough parts to cobble one together in case of emergency, then sell everything else on ebay. I currently have an Asus Z77 mobo, i7 3770K, corsair 650W semi modular PSU, some kingston DDR3, and a GTX 460 lying around not assembled. Basically most of my previous PC except for the GPU which is from like 3 builds ago.


----------



## cookiezaddick

Blackops_2 said:


> Just occurred to me. I'm about about to build a 5800x system and am wanting to downsize to a small form factor. Looking at the Lian Li 011 Mini, which requires a SF PSU.
> 
> I started thinking about it, I've got 7970s, 780s, my 3770K system, a Define S2, and two full size PSUs that really wont be used. Which reminds me I also have a 955 Phenom and Q9450 lying around. Do you guys find your old hardware just lying about taking up space or do y'all like make a point to list it ASAP when you're done with it? Do you keep it for sentimental value?


Lol. I wouldn't even upgrade unless things sold first, you got heaps of spare money I see. haha


----------



## o1dschoo1

jajajaCooKiez said:


> Lol. I wouldn't even upgrade unless things sold first, you got heaps of spare money I see. haha


Lol I got almost 15 gpus right now and 10 whole systems


----------



## cookiezaddick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Lol I got almost 15 gpus right now and 10 whole systems


Bruh all that and you runs 5yo cpu with 5yo gpus? Those 15 gpus and 10 systems, are they from the 90s? hahaha

You should just scrap them all and get your self running in a newest today's hardware


----------



## o1dschoo1

jajajaCooKiez said:


> Bruh all that and you runs 5yo cpu with 5yo gpus? Those 15 gpus and 10 systems, are they from the 90s? hahaha
> 
> You should just scrap them all and get your self running in a newest today's hardware


Home boy I'm on a 5600x custom loop 32gb of ddr4 4k cl15 and a 1080 lol.... And going 7600x on release day. I got 4 780 tis like 5 gtx 260s a ton of xp erra hw. I really don't need to upgrade


----------



## cookiezaddick

o1dschoo1 said:


> Home boy I'm on a 5600x custom loop 32gb of ddr4 4k cl15 and a 1080 lol.... And going 7600x on release day. I got 4 780 tis like 5 gtx 260s a ton of xp erra hw. I really don't need to upgrade


Well, I mean upgrading is all about needs and perspective, my brother is an egg grader maker, engineered it, build it, sell it, big money, and all he got for daily work was his PC since 2012 FFS, I don't think his monitor even worth $100 haha. I got $2k system, to play solitaire. LOL


----------



## o1dschoo1

jajajaCooKiez said:


> Well, I mean upgrading is all about needs and perspective, my brother is an egg grader maker, engineered it, build it, sell it, big money, and all he got for daily work was his PC since 2012 FFS, I don't think his monitor even worth $100 haha. I got $2k system, to play solitaire. LOL


Pointless. For gaming I literally gained nothing going Ryzen from x299... I'm literally going am5 out of pure boredom


----------



## Shawnb99

try to sell it but usually end up collecting dust. Soon it's going in the trash.


----------



## Telstar

1) Sell. Most parts gets sold to someone else that would use them
2) Older/almost worthless parts are either kept if have any sentimental value, gifted to friends in need, or just trashed


----------



## jiffysound

I donated my old rig to a local library, they sure were happy to see it, they don't have a lot of money so the kids can use it and I am happy that my old rig has found some new users.


----------



## mirrorKakashi

In the past, i just sent it to best buy for recycling with the cost for their recycling method, but these days i just started throwing it out like construction corporations.


----------



## bhav

I normally sell, but no idea what to do with a G4560 and H170 mobo that are worthless now. Thinking to just keep them for meme value with plugging in the latest GPU I have.

With 3 PCs now it will become a case of passing hardware down and selling the oldest, though the third one only needs an I3 at most.


----------



## Benny89

My wife gets my old PC when I upgrade. She is gamer but doesn't care much about anything beyond 1080p so my every last build is big upgrade for her. And her build we usually move to living room to serve for TV for internet browsing/YT watching/downloading 4K movies etc. And then the old living room PC just goes to trash.


----------



## bird_turglar

I like to play musical hardware and reconfigure/rebuild my old stuff every which way that I can. Sometimes I grab the dremel, spray paint, metal mesh, and come up with something creative. Like they say, you can't polish a turd, but you sure as hell can roll it in some glitter.


----------



## Tom5051

I smash it so no one else can use it and make sure it all goes to land fill. Stuff the earth.


----------



## Elrick

Tom5051 said:


> I smash it so no one else can use it and make sure it all goes to land fill. F ck the earth.


Yep, that's how it rolls. Not giving away stuff for FREE under any circumstance because I'm a Capitalist, born and raised to despise any socialistic tendencies  .

In Convict Town, you can't afford any of that weakness unless you want to be targeted by the OTHERS, looking for easy prey. Don't fall for that, always keep your back to the wall and never trust anyone unless it's Family or your own Crew.


----------



## Tom5051

nah I'm just joking around, I usually pass old hardware down to family, sell it on ebay, or find a place that will recycle e-waste.


----------



## joeh4384

I either sell it online or trickle-down upgrade PCs I have built for family.


----------

